# ATTN: Story Hour Authors



## tleilaxu (Aug 25, 2002)

Now that we have a nice data dump for your collected story hours, I was thinking about how our enjoyment (that is, the readers) could be increased.

So here is the question: Do you author's have maps, npcs, etc for your homebrew worlds? Why not put them online?

Have you ever wondered where Eversink is? Or wanted to see the stats on Shomei's rod?

I just wanted to encourage people to start up sites, kind of like Nemmerle's Aquerra.

Personally, I am particularly interested in seeing maps of the places your adventures take place


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 26, 2002)

*maps are nice!*

Maps! I'd love to see maps, too. 

Thus, it helps me keep track of geography and where everyone/everytining is.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 26, 2002)

Whilst I can't publish any of the Kalamar maps I use (I suspect its both illegal and unethical ) I have already put the encounters/adventures I run in connection with my storyhour in a thread.  I have to wait of course until my players have finished an adventure/encounter before posting it but I suspect that tomorrow I will be putting some major additions onto my encounter thread.


----------

